
Startup delivers 5G internet broadband for $49 a month - cyan_atrus
https://www.cnet.com/news/common-networks-launches-300-mbps-broadband-for-49/
======
ThirdDeviation
Excellent mesh propagation, but what about capacity in the backhaul link?
Without major contention for resources in the network, speeds should be
fantastic. As subscriber density increases, which seems to be the premise for
their competitive advantage, won't the fiber link become the bottleneck?

